# Why bacon is the most important food that has ever existed...



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 9, 2015)

The pig is our Heavenly Father's greatest miracle. Forget creating the world, Adam and Eve, the Garden of Eden and all that. In the pig, we have an animal that eats garbage and gives us bacon. If ever there was proof of deity, this is it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jun 9, 2015)

Indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2015)

Bacon and Beer are the 2 greatest foods ever created.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2015)

Finally Jan posts a thread that makes sense...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Finally Jan posts a thread that makes sense...


So that's why I had to create a weird thread.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2015)

Beer Bacon?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2015)

Beer bacon!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2015)

Mmmmm Beer Bacon


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Finally Jan posts a thread that makes sense...



But do we really need a second bacon thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Finally Jan posts a thread that makes sense...



It must have been the bacon....


----------



## at6 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bacon. The only thing that you can save, make, or eat.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2015)

Njaco said:


> But do we really need a second bacon thread?


Are you complaining of too much bacon??


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2015)

Is it possible to have too much bacon?


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Jun 10, 2015)

Too much bacon? That's blasphemy!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 29, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 30, 2015)

Njaco said:


> But do we really need a second bacon thread?



Oh, please... you can never have too much bacon! I thought that this was clearly understood.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2015)

I thought so too....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

Pizza!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2015)

NJACO, more bacon! 

Aye, but I've given her all the meat she's got Grau'!

Star Trek XXXXVII - The Deli


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice! I'm having bacon and eggs for dinner as we speak!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2015)

The bacon prayer, the perfect way to start a meal...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2015)

Boy, a bacon and egg sandwich would be great about now!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Boy, a bacon and egg sandwich would be great about now!



sounds Good....will ask SWMBO for a serve...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Cut off the tops and bottoms of the onions and remove the exterior skin. 
Cut the onion in half and peel the layers apart, keeping the biggest layers to stuff with meat. 





Setting the onion layers aside, mix the ground beef, diced onion, parsley, mushroom,
brown sugar, condiments, and bread crumbs in a large mixing bowl by hand. 





Place a handful of the meatloaf mixture inside two of the onion layer pieces. 





Wrap the onion meatballs in bacon, using three slices per ball. 
Secure the bacon with toothpicks to keep it from unraveling during cooking. 





Bake in a dish at 425 °F for 40 minutes. 
Cover the balls in BBQ sauce and bake for an additional 5 minutes.





The result will be the perfect addition to your summer party — a bacon meatball onion bomb that is both sweet and savory!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2015)

Mmm! But whoever sold those strips of fat as bacon, should have his b*ll*cks removed with a blunt knife !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2015)

I did try to avoid looking at the pics....read the text instead..


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2015)

Might make some of those for the airshow at DX in September .............


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2015)

Nothing worse than overly fatty bacon...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Nothing worse than overly fatty bacon...



Sure is.....and that's _no_ bacon!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Bacon beer can burgers....






Burgers wrapped in bacon, stuffed with sauteed green peppers, onions, jalapeños, garlic, and then top with cheddar and 
pepper jack cheeses. Then bake...

_What can I say....who'll be the first to try and report?_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Crock-Pot bacon wrapped beef tenderloin with balsamic glaze


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Bacon beer can burgers....
> 
> View attachment 297051
> 
> ...



Or you can just get a burger stuffer and make burgers with everything stuffed inside but fully enclosed.

Yummy...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Chipotle beef BBQ sauce It's ok, there's some bacon wrapped tenderloin and grilled vegetables further down the page!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2015)

*This Beer Keg Bacon Burger Pizza Will Kill You With Deliciousness....*
By Lucy Meilus 






Never choose between your greatest loves again: beer + bacon + burgers + pizza can all come together in (semi-)
beautiful harmony.

According to The Times-Picayune, a Northern Indiana man named Charlie Sims was inspired by a BBQ Pit Boys video
of beer can-molded bacon burgers, and decided to take things up a notch... by using the bottom of a beer keg for 
his creation -- plus, you know, 30lbs of food.

Truly putting Pizza Hut's hot-dog-stuffed crust pizza to shame, Sims' Beer Keg Bacon Burger Pizza contains 17 pounds 
of ground beef, 3 pounds of sausage, 1 pound of ham, 1 pound of pepperoni, 1 gallon of tomato sauce, bell peppers, 
mushrooms, and four kinds of cheese.

Sims told the paper his pie was cut into about 30 pieces, and fed 20 people. He also said he provided buns, 
but "nobody used them," so really, we're at a loss as to how these people got full. 

Please note: this will most definitely kill you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2015)

I think that it's about time that we change the name of the forum to the United States of Bacon, the peoples republic of bacon or something similar!


----------



## parsifal (Jul 19, 2015)

The PRB or the USB


I can just image the chant going out USB, USB.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2015)

Both are pretty hard to chant...

It would probably just be a chant of Bacon! Bacon! Bacon!...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 296374
> 
> 
> View attachment 296375
> ...



Definitely gonna do this, this weekend....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2015)

I need stints just reading this thread!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2015)

Certainly reminds you what you are missing when you haven't had it for a while...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 24, 2015)

Just an average Thursday evening here

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, it was about to find out, what all the fuss was about....





















Sorry about the messy plate, but I had already scoffed one before that one and I think that I'll stick to one from now now, as I'm bl**dy.....full! lol

....and it was heavenly!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 3, 2015)

These ads were only on YouTube but are now being shown on Canadian tv channels.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCSISGiogHw_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Bastids ! I've now had to defrost a five pound pack of bacon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2015)

Need some bacon in my life...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Have bacon will travel....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2015)

Just had a plate full of semi-crispy, lightly smoked, back bacon butties for breaky - yum, yum !!
BTW old chap, what' that wrapped inside the bacon ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Toasties old boy! Bl**dy marvelous don't you know, goes down well with some brandy what!


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2015)

As they might call it in Louisiana, Bacowne.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2015)

*How about Bacon Cheddar Cheese Dip?*






*You will need:*
2 cups Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese
1 package (4.5 oz) Bacon Pieces
16 oz. Light Sour Cream
8 oz. Cream Cheese (softened)
1/4 cup Chopped Green Onion
1/4 tsp Black Pepper

*Step 1* – Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

*Step 2* – Mix all ingredients together in a medium sized mixing bowl until well combined (making sure that all the cream cheese is broken up). Pour into a baking dish and bake for 30 minutes or until warm and bubbling around the edges.

*Step 3* – Remove from oven and allow to cool for 10-20 minutes before serving.

Then serve with chips*, crackers, or whatever else you’d like...

_* for our European friends, "chips" in this context mean Potato Chips - not French Fries._

*edit* - now that I think about it, this dip might be good on French Fries, too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 7, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 7, 2015)

On this damp Saturday morning (here in the UK)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2015)

Gotta be bacon - it lasts longer than love !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2015)

Smells better too...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2015)

...and much much MUCH cheaper and does not cause as much heartburn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2015)

[error]


----------



## javlin (Nov 19, 2015)

Jan's head may explode with this info 


A hotel group from Norway has banned sausages and bacon from its breakfast menu to encourage healthier and more sustainable eating practices.

Nordic Choice hotel group-- which operates over 170 properties including Comfort hotels, Quality hotels, Clarion hotels, and others throughout Scandinavia and the Baltics— will replace the meaty breakfast items with plant-based options at locations of its Comfort Hotel chain.

Scandinavian hotel chain bans bacon and sausage | Fox News


----------



## at6 (Nov 19, 2015)

Crap!!!!!!!! Halal breakfast? Eeeewwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2015)

javlin said:


> Jan's head may explode with this info
> 
> 
> A hotel group from Norway has banned sausages and bacon from its breakfast menu to encourage healthier and more sustainable eating practices.
> ...


Funny how it's just pork based items...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2015)

....so the vikings are terrorizing Europe in a different way today.


----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (Dec 6, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Dec 13, 2015)

imalko said:


>



Imalko, being from Serbia, could you list the bacon eating, and non-bacon eating countries of the former Yugoslavia?

PS: Not a joke, but can't find this on Wikipedia.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Berserk time me thinks...!
....but then again, it _is_ Fox News!


----------



## imalko (Dec 13, 2015)

gjs238 said:


> Imalko, being from Serbia, could you list the bacon eating, and non-bacon eating countries of the former Yugoslavia?
> 
> PS: Not a joke, but can't find this on Wikipedia.



"Non-bacon eating" country? There's no such thing in these here parts.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Berserk time me thinks...!
> ....but then again, it _is_ Fox News!


...because CNN, BBC, ABC and NBC are your friends...right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2015)

I'd just like to state at this point that I have absolutely no association with FOX News. Now onto the weather for your region ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

Very sensible...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2015)

What she says....!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2015)

Speaking of sausages wrapped in bacon...

Doing chicken wrapped in bacon with sausages wrapped in bacon tonight for dinner...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm having bacon wrapped in bacon, served on a bed of bacon ................


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2015)

With a side of bacon salad and bacon dressing???


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2015)

Something for modellers ....

Bacon/egg weekend edition kit ..






Bacon/egg - dual combo set ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Park (Dec 23, 2015)

Bacon on the grill this morning.....


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2015)

Something for Jan to dangle from his tree(which is not a metaphor for something else)







Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2015)

Jan has no room for a tree - unless he builds one using kit boxes, or beer bottles !


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2015)

Beer bottle tree is fairly standard for Glasgow...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yip.... Budvar, Fürstenberg and the like, mine is made of it is....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## herman1rg (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2015)

Well now that is a good idea...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2016)

It sure is !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2016)

Agree....


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 3, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtMVMNST_g4_


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 3, 2016)

I think he likes it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Your light breakfast with toast Jan...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2016)

A terrible tragedy has occurred.

An entire shipment of bacon was destroyed when a train struck a semi truck at a crossing.

70,000 pounds of bacon was lost: 70,000 pounds of wonderful, delicious bacon gone.

We will need a moment of silence.

70,000 pounds of bacon spill in Illinois Amtrak crash


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2016)

Nightmare!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2016)

What a tragedy....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

Aw man...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2016)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 6, 2016)

Taken a while to come up with a riposte to Meatloaf's "you can never have too much bacon!" I think in the pic below, there's definitely too much bacon:


----------



## javlin (Jun 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 7, 2016)

too much bacon? no such thing.... one restaurant even has a bacon caramel sunday dessert.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2016)

Never thought there would be the day when I saw too much bacon but today might of been it...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 7, 2016)

When I think of bacon, I can smell it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2016)

Elderly Woman Defeats Mugger With a Pack of Bacon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2016)

You go Girl..!!!


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2016)

See? Bacon is even a personal defense weapon. Don't let the state of California know though. You'll have to register and go through a back ground check to buy it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2016)

A couple of must haves, right?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2016)

My wife was telling me a restaurant in the US has a burger that has 4 strips of bacon, bacon crumbles in the meat itself, and a bacon mayo.....and she called it gross.

I have filed for divorce......

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2016)

12 Savory Facts About Bacon


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2016)

Thorlifter said:


> My wife was telling me a restaurant in the US has a burger that has 4 strips of bacon, bacon crumbles in the meat itself, and a bacon mayo.....and she called it gross.
> 
> I have filed for divorce......
> 
> LOL


Sounds like the Carl's Jr. "Bacon three-way Burger"


----------



## at6 (Sep 4, 2016)

Bacon is the most important food because Muslims won't eat it.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)

Who knew?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bacon Wrapped Cheese Stuffed Meatloaf





http://www.oliviascuisine.com/easyrecipe-print/7920-0/
Prep time
15 mins
Cook time
1 hour 30 mins
Total time
1 hour 45 mins

Author: Olivia's Cuisine
Serves: 10
Ingredients

1 soft roll, cut into small cubes (or 2 slices white bread, without crust)
½ cup whole milk
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cloves of garlic, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
½ cup Kraft Natural Shredded Cheddar Cheese plus 1½ cups for stuffing
⅓ cup chopped parsley
2 eggs
1 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon paprika
Salt and pepper to taste
1½ lbs ground sirloin
1½ lbs ground chuck
14 slices of bacon
For the glaze:

¼ cup ketchup
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 teaspoons white wine vinegar
Instructions
Make the glaze:

Mix all the ingredients in a small bowl. Reserve.
Make the meatloaf:

Pre heat oven to 350F degrees.
In a large bowl, combine the bread pieces and the milk. Let it soak while you work on the veggies.
In a medium skillet, heat the olive oil and sauté the onion and garlic until softened, about 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Reserve to cool.
Once veggies are cool, add them to the soaked bread and then add the parmesan, cheddar, parsley, eggs, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, chili powder and paprika. Using a fork, mix until evenly blended.
Add the meat and season with salt and pepper. Using your hands, mix everything just until combined. You do not want to overwork the meat or your meatloaf will be dry!
Turn ⅔ of the meat mixture into a broiler pan and, with wet hands, pat the mixture into a loaf (approximately 9 by 5 inches). Press the center in, creating a rim outside of the meatloaf and fill the inside with the remaining cheddar cheese. Then, add the remaining meat mixture and gently close the gaps, pressing the sides to seal in the cheese. Use your wet hands to make sure the meatloaf is smooth!
Brush the loaf with the glaze, then arrange bacon slices over the loaf, overlapping them slightly and tucking them under to prevent curling.
Bake the meatloaf for 1 hour and 30 minutes or until the bacon is crips and the inside temperature is 160F degrees.
Cool for 10 minutes before serving!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2016)

And for those of us who are lazy bastards...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2016)

Just wouldn't touch spam full stop...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 30, 2016)

"Lovely spam, wunderful spam, lovely spam, wunderful spam. Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-m,spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-m!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)

Spam and eggs.....yum!


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 30, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Bacon Wrapped Cheese Stuffed Meatloaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I am so going to make that soon


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2016)

There seems to be a typo in the recipe so be careful....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2016)

Nope Nope Nope. it has to be crispy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nope Nope Nope. it has to be crispy!



Yeah, with you on that one....looks more like a....well I won't go there....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nope Nope Nope. it has to be crispy!



Exactly!


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 16, 2016)

Squeeze Bacon? NO THANK YOU! Bacon absolutely must be that perfect combination of crispy and chewy. It should NEVER be a paste!

For some reason, I have the scene from "Better Off Dead" running through my sick mind....remember the boiled bacon?






Wrong! Wrong! WRONG!!!! On SO many levels!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2017)

I think my arteries just hardened looking at that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ummmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 19, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm....



GAAAAAAAACK!!! That's as bad as the "Squeez Bacon" from post #143


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)

Had an All Canadian Breakfast at one of the local A&Ws this morning. Two sausage links, three bacon strips, two slices of tomato, a hash brown ,toast and coffee. Great start to the day.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 20, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Beer Bacon?????



Have you brewed some yet?

It has to be far far better than all the other boutique beers like Chili beer  and Chocolate beer put together.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2017)

A toaster for all your bacony bacon, woot woot, woot...







Finally, a Toaster Tough Enough for Bacon

​

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2017)

That's more like it!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2017)

Want one !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2017)

Great!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2017)

Wonder if someone ate him on the way home !


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 7, 2017)

Dunmow Flitch Trials - Come and Claim the Bacon!

Have a read


----------



## at6 (Apr 7, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Wonder if someone ate him on the way home !


Not by a Muslim. They run away from bacon. By a Canadian maybe?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 370824



OK, a Guinea was equivalent to 1 pound and one shilling and according to this site that would be equal to £ 14,152.03 in today's money

Calculate Modern Values of Historic Concertina Prices

....or did I do something wrong


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2017)

do you feel guilty?


----------



## at6 (Apr 13, 2017)

If you don't have a glove and you need to challenge some bounder to a duel of honor, slap him with a strip of bacon.


----------



## herman1rg (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)

Mmmmm!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## herman1rg (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 21, 2017)

Yummmm!


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 23, 2017)

I was going to post a photo of my favourite bacon snack - chicken livers wrapped in real old fashioned smoked bacon from the local country butcher held together with a toothpick during cooking

All I have on my plate is used toothpicks. 

Bugga

maybe next time

PS - The reason I now live 300 km from the nearest city and over 60 km from the nearest town with one of the big three supermarkets is that the local town (450 people) can support two real butchers that compete to create the best old style bacon. Absolute heaven.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## herman1rg (Jun 25, 2017)

Watching the NASCAR race live here in the UK the rear panel (I think Americans call it the fender?) of the No 43 car says
"Fueled by Bacon"!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)

YIKES!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Delectable!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2017)

Jalapeño Popper Egg Cups


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2017)

I LOVE LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2017)

She's the girl from Dr. Zhivago, right?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

Got SWMBO this for Valentines day, for some odd reason she has yet to wear it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

get into it..


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Breakfast at Geo's!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Oct 31, 2017)

Mediterranean style.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2017)

Saw this piece of blasphemy in PG today...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Nov 25, 2017)

Kobe cube?
Not really bacon actually, but...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2017)

There's some meat hidden inside that creamy loveliness


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2017)

Mmm it would be interesting that's for sure...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2018)

Bacon, always bacon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Bacon, always bacon...



Correct...!


----------



## Torch (Jan 19, 2018)

Just tried some Andouille smoked bacon from Whole Foods here in Colorado, man that stuff is good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2018)

Andouille smoked bacon???? Ok I am intrigued!


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 20, 2018)

There was this restaurant called Taino's that made their own bacon... they've closed

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2018)

And this needed a thread?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2018)

Let me give you bacon, so you won't miss the restaurant so much.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And this needed a thread?


Well we have a 20 page thread on bacon...

This should probably be in that and now it is...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 21, 2018)

One always enjoys Bacon


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 21, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Enjoy


While I agree in principle with "The Eagle has Landed"--on the need for this topic on a aviation forum, I am always looking to expand my knowledge base, ergo: Can anyone explain the term "rasher" as it pertains to a serving of "Pork Bellies" -- I ask with the caveat that due to my sodium-free diet, bacon is a No-No for me, ditto hot dogs and corned beef hash-all former favorites on my "training table", so to speak. Hansie


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 21, 2018)

A Rasher is a single piece of Bacon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 21, 2018)

For example, this pan contains 6 Rashers of Bacon


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 21, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> A Rasher is a single piece of Bacon.


Thanks. I always thought it was a term for 3 strips of bacon- kind of a moot point for me now, as I can't eat even 1 piece of bacon. Oh well!!


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 21, 2018)

How do you get the salt out of bacon?
*Method:*

Bring a shallow pan of water to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low.
Place bacon in simmering water for 30-60 seconds.
Blot it dry with paper towels.
Cook it however you would normally.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear about that Hansie. Me on the other hand...






This was probably already posted here....don't care....it's bacon​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 21, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 479903​


You are breaking my heart, Fubar.. Damn, I can almost smell the sizzle. But, according to the flight surgeon (sic) bacon has high sodium concentrates, and that can kick the old blood pressure into Mach 3. Since other male members of my family "bought the farm" from hypertension, and I want to live long enough to bore see any future grandchildren, I'll have to pass. Dang it!!


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 21, 2018)

Lucky13,

The Stacked Sizzled Bacon Pic: All I can say with that bacon picture is "Oh Lawdy Lawd!" in my old southern black preacher accent (it's a wonderful accent with flair, class, and emotion)
The Mashed Potato Cheesy Bacon Balls: Despite being completely straight -- it's fabulous!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 22, 2018)

at6 said:


>


I agree...



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And this needed a thread?


Well, it was merged with this one: I wasn't sure where to put it but this forum is very bacon centric. Honestly I'm amazed nobody called it http://ww2aircraft-n-bacon.net/ 



Marcel said:


> Let me give you bacon, so you won't miss the restaurant so much.


I appreciate the reward, but I'm found a substitute: Did you know chunks of bacon in salad make salad way more enjoyable?


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 12, 2018)

Would I get in trouble for making a thread called "Food Porn: Bacon" with pictures of bacon?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 12, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> I appreciate the reward, but I'm found a substitute: Did you know chunks of bacon in salad make salad way more enjoyable?



Tastes even better without the salad!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 12, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Tastes even better without the salad!


Yeah, but I'm trying to lose weight


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 12, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Yeah, but I'm trying to lose weight



That's why you use bacon chunks instead of whole rashers. The act of "chunking up" the bacon makes all the calories fall out. A similar principle applies to cookies - break them in half before you eat them, the calories all fall out and they become a health food.

Truth be told, I've never had much of a conscience about such matters!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 12, 2018)

Actually that's what I am doing...

Lettuce (ball of)
Chunks of bacon
Pop a chunk in your mouth, and keep it there for a couple of bits of lettuce and allow the juice to baconize the lettuce, then repeat until you run out of the allotted chunks


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Feb 12, 2018)

javlin said:


> View attachment 345486


Just curious- is that handgun a S&W M59??


----------



## at6 (Feb 13, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Would I get in trouble for making a thread called "Food Porn: Bacon" with pictures of bacon?


That depends on which position the strips are in.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 16, 2018)

Let's begin with this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2018)

Bacon doesn't need gimmicks just bacon...


----------



## at6 (Feb 17, 2018)

Would you want plain old beans?


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pour Some Syrup on Me …in the name of bacon | The Baconeers


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2018)

Why is this foreign "food" tainting this most holiest of threads.....the work of a card carrying communist party member. Let us gaze upon thread title again

*Why bacon is the most important food that has ever existed....*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 24, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Why is this foreign "food" tainting this most holiest of threads.....


Which part, the chocolate cookie ice-cream chocolate bar thing? Or are we talking about the bacon strip on pancake batter?

Because the first was part of an original thread I created that was deemed redundant and merged (I'm okay with that), the other was bacon on pancakes, which is apparently acceptable as many if not all of us have had pancakes with bacon on top...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 30, 2018)

Feast your eyes on the maple-frosting bacon covered donut






Covered with real bacon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 31, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Feast your eyes on the maple-frosting bacon covered donut
> 
> View attachment 487827
> 
> ...


Can you get these at Krispy-Kreme? Or maybe Dunkin' has them? Either way, one of those "Gut-Bombs" will kick your A-1-C numbers as high as Keith Richards before a Stones concert.. Wowie!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2018)

This site has all your bacony goodness...L and L Specialty Foods, LLC Two products of interest

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 487821​


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! A Yumvee!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hansie Bloeckmann said:


> Can you get these at Krispy-Kreme?


I think this came from a food-truck service down South. A person I know online (Patricia) happens to follow them almost religiously.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Apr 2, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> I think this came from a food-truck service down South. A person I know online (Patricia) happens to follow them almost religiously.[/QUOT


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 2, 2018)

Bacon Mints

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2018)

Man, those would be great for dogs!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2018)

Woof

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2018)

Woof indeed...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2018)

Perhaps you'd be interested in some Oinkies?


----------



## Zipper730 (May 19, 2018)

I'm actually a member of a Facebook group "Makin' Bacon"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 27, 2018)

Perhaps true, but you die Happy


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (May 27, 2018)

I need to get a good smoker...


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2018)

... hot or cold?


----------



## Zipper730 (May 28, 2018)

I was figuring hot-smoker...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 9, 2018)

There is a love for bacon on this forum that transcends the typical love of bacon. I'm a typical bacon guy, even despite thinking of buying a hot smoker

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2018)

OK, so this past Saturday I was too lazy to cook dinner for myself so I went to subway to order a sandwich. One guy in line in front of me and he ordered a BLT on flatbread. I missed the the first part of the response from the Subway employee, but heard him state three words I have never heard in the same sentence, and for the rest of my life will most likely never hear again in the same sentence. What were those three words uttered by the Subway guy, you ask,

*"I hate Bacon"
*
That boy ain't right in the head.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2018)

Totally not right in the head...


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2018)

Subway guy is delusional and needs hospital treatment immediately


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2018)

Fact!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 20, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> What were those three words uttered by the Subway guy, you ask,
> 
> *"I hate Bacon"*


Strange, so few people dislike bacon. Vegans have been scouring the world for a substitute, turkey has been used for the health-nut, the dieter, orthodox Jews, and Muslims.



Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 502339
> Fact!


I didn't really hear much of what you said I was just looking at her perfect bubble-butt...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> OK, so this past Saturday I was too lazy to cook dinner for myself so I went to subway to order a sandwich. One guy in line in front of me and he ordered a BLT on flatbread. I missed the the first part of the response from the Subway employee, but heard him state three words I have never heard in the same sentence, and for the rest of my life will most likely never hear again in the same sentence. What were those three words uttered by the Subway guy, you ask,
> 
> *"I hate Bacon"
> *
> That boy ain't right in the head.


So in essence, the guy ordered lettuce and tomato on flatbread?

Why didn't he just order a dang salad instead of wasting everyone's time?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2018)

….and in both cases we die with a smile!


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 20, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> So in essence, the guy ordered lettuce and tomato on flatbread?


He wanted a different kind of BLT: Bread Lettuce Tomato

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone else noticed that all the ads at the bottom of the page are all bacon related? Or is it just me?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2018)

herman1rg said:


> Anyone else noticed that all the ads at the bottom of the page are all bacon related? Or is it just me?



Yep Big Brother is watching and probably enjoying this

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 21, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 21, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Yep Big Brother is watching and probably enjoying this


A gigantic cheddar burger with bacon wrapped around it in layers. I guess the Jack in the back is to cut the grease


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2018)

Burger King Whopper with 1050 strips of bacon...






We Order Whopper With 1050 Bacon Strips, Struggle to Level Comically Huge Burger​


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 22, 2018)

Even by the time he had 105 bacon strips it was more a burger of bacon with a beef topping... with 1050 strips of bacon it's just a bacon tower wearing a bun some beef, and vegetable matter


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2018)

Seriously.......just one day?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 20, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Seriously.......just one day?
> 
> View attachment 506502​


What a shame, I didn't have bacon today


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't feed any "people food" to my cats, with the exception of Momiche.
She is allowed little tidbits of beef or chicken on rare occasions, but a while back, I realized I hadn't ever shared a piece of bacon with her.

So for the heck of it, I got my camera and then gave her a bit of bacon from my BBQ'd Chicken/bacon sandwich.

She popped the bacon in her mouth, closed her eyes and chewed slowly...after a moment, she opened her eyes and had this amazed look on her face - I said "Welcome to the world of meat candy, little girl!" and she has been a serious fan ever since.

This was the look on her face:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2018)

That's pretty much everyone's look when they have bacon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm usually between 2-3


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> I'm usually between 2-3


I'd say if you weren't you were a little crazy...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2018)

1 - No. Just no.
2 - 3 in the morning, after coffee, life is good.
4 - 5 after a few beers, got stuff on the BBQ, talking to friends, etc...it's all good.
6 - This is after an all night binge at the watering hole...I'm hungry, I don't care what it looks like, I want it and I will eat it.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 29, 2018)

Now that's a salad I could get behind!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 1, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 508012​


Say what you like George, but applesauce goes very well with pork.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 23, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 509988​


Also known as a whole bunch of bacon with some bread for decoration 



Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 509990


Oooh, that looks homemade.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2018)

My latest use of bacon 

Pork fillet wrapped in pancetta bacon, pigs cheek on spinach, king scallop in smoked garlic butter on a saute potato

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks fantastic, Karl!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2018)

....and then like all English cooking, you boil the <cough> out of it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....and then like all English cooking, you boil the <cough> out of it!


B*****d

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## herman1rg (Sep 25, 2018)

Pah! Boiling


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2018)

Just the response I expected!

Seriously it looks excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Just the response I expected!


Just don't ask him if that's available in a non-GMO, gluten-free, low-sodium, vegan-friendly version...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2018)

Dang that looks great Karl


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice 'starter' for our next BBQ !


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Just don't ask him if that's available in a non-GMO, gluten-free, low-sodium, vegan-friendly version...


or if it comes with chips or gravy

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Nice 'starter' for our next BBQ !


could be !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 26, 2018)

rochie said:


> or if it comes with chips or gravy


"...and might I have some ketchup to go along with that?"


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> "...and might I have some ketchup to go along with that?"


just trying to provoke me now Dave


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 26, 2018)

rochie said:


> just trying to provoke me now Dave


Whooo...meee?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 28, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 511203​


I need to meet this Laura

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2018)

Look for the pretty girl surrounded by 5,000 dogs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2018)

Lovely Karl!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2018)

Finally a crossword I can do...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## MiTasol (Oct 1, 2018)

Could not resist this one

Tiny House ~ the Bacon Bungalow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Oct 6, 2018)

Must be room for toast in there somewhere


----------



## mad_max (Oct 6, 2018)

My business is a Retail Meat and Smokehouse. All told I make garlic & paprika, black pepper, candied black pepper, chocolate habanero, candied habanero, and plain ole bacon. Dry cured and actually smoked with real wood smoke.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 6, 2018)

Glider said:


> Must be room for toast in there somewhere


With Bacon on top.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 6, 2018)

mad_max said:


> My business is a Retail Meat and Smokehouse. All told I make garlic & paprika, black pepper, candied black pepper, chocolate habanero, candied habanero, and plain ole bacon. Dry cured and actually smoked with real wood smoke.
> View attachment 512136
> View attachment 512137
> View attachment 512137


The Bacon Meister


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2018)

apparently bacon and sausage have been linked to cancer !

going to change my chef whites for a has mat suit as i handle bacon and sausage almost every day !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2018)

Breathing and swallowing small amounts of saliva cause cancer.......bring on the bacon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 25, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


>


Bacon, hash-browns, eggs, and what looks like sausage. That's kind of like a breakfast in a burrito except for the peppers, but that looks kind of cool. All you need at this point is, in essence, pancakes and syrup.


>


I could imagine somebody making something like that...




mad_max said:


> My business is a Retail Meat and Smokehouse.


I'm listenin'


> All told I make garlic & paprika


That sounds good...


> black pepper, candied black pepper


candied black pepper has sugar in it as well as pepper?


> chocolate habanero, candied habanero


Spicy... I bit into one on a dare -- I didn't even get much of the seeds and oh my! My lips might as well have went numb -- while some say drinking water doesn't help -- it at least made my tongue feel cooler...


> Dry cured and actually smoked with real wood smoke.


*channels his old black baptist preacher* 
"OH PRAISE THE LAWD I HAVE REACHED THE MOUNTAIN TOP!"


----------



## mad_max (Oct 28, 2018)

The candy aspect is brown sugar with the Black Pepper; the same with Habanero.

The order in popularity would be a toss up for the top spot between plain old smoked and black pepper, then garlic paprika, chocolate habanero, candy black pepper, then candy habanero.


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 10, 2018)

mad_max said:


> The candy aspect is brown sugar with the Black Pepper; the same with Habanero.


Okay, cool


> The order in popularity would be a toss up for the top spot between plain old smoked and black pepper, then garlic paprika, chocolate habanero, candy black pepper, then candy habanero.


Would you be willing to post more bacon pictures?

This forum has a great bacon love, I figure it'd help (probably) save a few marriages


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2018)

​I am home, Praise the Lard....Home - United Church of Bacon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## herman1rg (Nov 13, 2018)

Amen


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 13, 2018)

Good news folks, bacon prices have gone way down in the United States.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2018)

Good job pigs can't fly - the price of bacon would go up.
I've got me coat .....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2018)

Please Terry you deserve it for that one...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2018)

Yep !


----------



## mad_max (Nov 15, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Okay, cool
> Would you be willing to post more bacon pictures?
> 
> This forum has a great bacon love, I figure it'd help (probably) save a few marriages



I sure can, but I'll have to get them taken. It's turkey time now; so time is tight, expect them after turkey day.

If you love bacon see if you can find Dry Cured Bacon; you'll get less spattering of fat all over everything, because there is no chemical bond of water and protein. That's how I cure our fresh bellies. As far as I looked in the "super" markets; all bacon is water added, extra chemicals with liquid smoke from the mega producers. I can't even eat the stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2018)

For those of you who like to cook, Campbell's just upped their game.

Seriously...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbychipping (Dec 17, 2018)

You can cook bacon in beer, 
How about *bacon flavor beer ??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 17, 2018)

The last few days, on the news, there are reports of bacon vending machines available for installation on college campuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> For those of you who like to cook, Campbell's just upped their game.
> 
> Seriously...
> 
> View attachment 522253


Needs less cream and more bacon!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 18, 2018)

mad_max said:


> I sure can, but I'll have to get them taken. It's turkey time now; so time is tight, expect them after turkey day.
> 
> If you love bacon see if you can find Dry Cured Bacon; you'll get less spattering of fat all over everything, because there is no chemical bond of water and protein. That's how I cure our fresh bellies. As far as I looked in the "super" markets; all bacon is water added, extra chemicals with liquid smoke from the mega producers. I can't even eat the stuff.


Just who the h*ll asked you to? L O L


----------



## at6 (Dec 18, 2018)

special ed said:


> The last few days, on the news, there are reports of bacon vending machines available for installation on college campuses.


Just what we need. More fat pigs on campus. When is the Swamp Donkey Fest?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2018)

bobbychipping said:


> You can cook bacon in beer,
> How about *bacon flavor beer ??*


Google "Bacon Beer" You'll get several hundred thousand hits for a reply.

At last count, there's about 14 brewers out there offering bacon beer in various forms.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good job pigs can't fly - the price of bacon would go up.
> I've got me coat .....................



DAMMIT, I laughed at that one!


----------



## mad_max (Dec 30, 2018)

Better late than never!  Ask and you shall receive.  Enjoy wiping the drool off your chin.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh My, Bacon Porn


----------



## cherry blossom (Dec 31, 2018)

Just to utterly destroy my reputation, I thought that I would post a link to Stop adding cancer-causing chemicals to our bacon, experts tell meat industry


----------



## mad_max (Dec 31, 2018)

cherry blossom said:


> Just to utterly destroy my reputation, I thought that I would post a link to Stop adding cancer-causing chemicals to our bacon, experts tell meat industry



Oh the old nitrite scare again. Do you know what celery juice (the usual substitute for sodium nitrite) turns into while sitting in the "fermentation" solution? Yep you guessed it. Sodium Nitrite.

Your body turns Sodium Nitrite; which is turned into Nitric Oxide, which relaxes your blood vessels that lowers your blood pressure.

You have to eat a butt load of bacon, ham, lunch meats, hot dogs, sausages, etc. to increase your chance of cancer. No one I know eats that much of any one thing.

"During the curing process, the nitrates in celery powder break down into nitrites and provide all the benefits of botulism prevention, bright pink color and that delicious cured flavor. For full disclosure, the USDA does not consider celery powder or any other “natural” form of nitrate to be a curing or preserving agent but rather a flavoring agent. "

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cherry blossom (Dec 31, 2018)

I agree that "organic bacon" made with celery juice is a con. However, Parma ham is not made with nitrites How Parma ham is made - Saucepan Kids, which is why it is more expensive.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## mad_max (Jan 1, 2019)

cherry blossom said:


> I agree that "organic bacon" made with celery juice is a con. However, Parma ham is not made with nitrites How Parma ham is made - Saucepan Kids, which is why it is more expensive.



Not to be combative; but without nitrates that turn into nitrites, this ham would be white and taste like fresh pork and not pink colored. Chemistry is chemistry. Not bragging, but in my early years I went to Penn State majoring in Animal Production and Meats. I kind of know what I'm talking about.

"Some uncured products are available today that use ingredients like beet or celery juice or natural sea salt to deliver a color and
flavor similar to traditional cured meats. Beets, celery and sea salt may all contain nitrate naturally. When the nitrate in celery, beets and
sea salt, and other nitrate-containing vegetables, is exposed to certain types of bacteria in the product, nitrate is converted to nitrite, which results in
product characteristics similar to traditionally cured meat products. The amount of nitrite consumed from these types of products versus traditionally cured meat
products is virtually the same."

https://www.meatinstitute.org/index.php?ht=a/GetDocumentAction/i/44170


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2019)

The bottom line here, folks is simple...
Provide real bacon, crispy delicious meat candy and all will be forgiven.

Mess with that joyous expectation and you *WILL* be rounded up, placed in a holding room and told to be seated.

What happens next is your own fault...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 1, 2019)

In ancient times you could say that bacon was used in combat (at a push I will admit). Pigs were taken onto the field of battle then they had tar put onto their backs. This was lit as they were driven in the direction of the enemy where they would go berserk with the pain. The original Smokey Back Bacon.

I will now leave.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2019)

Glider said:


> In ancient times you could say that bacon was used in combat (at a push I will admit). Pigs were taken onto the field of battle then they had tar put onto their backs. This was lit as they were driven in the direction of the enemy where they would go berserk with the pain. The original Smokey Back Bacon.


Quite innovative, actually.

The flaming pigs over-run the enemy positions, creating confusion and a route.

The conquering army now holds the enemy's ground and collects the roasted pigs and celebrates with a nice, tasty meal that evening.

It's Win-Win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mad_max (Jan 2, 2019)

Depends if your pigs are trained well enough when in pain immediately run hog wild to the enemy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2019)

mad_max said:


> Depends if your pigs are trained well enough when in pain immediately run hog wild to the enemy.


When I was working the firelines with a Cat cutting a break at night, I saw small animals (squirrels, rabbits, etc.) that would literally wait until they were on fire before dashing to safety.
They would bolt away from the fire towards presumed safety in the darkness, only to take the fire with them.
It was a surreal sight, but lends gravity to the story.
Animals will blindly run from fire and if their ass is burning, you have a fairly good idea which direction they will run.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 2, 2019)

I believe that this is a true story. Many years ago I used to play ancient war games and a couple of the players used these on the board. People took the historical accuracy of the armies very seriously and they would have been challenged and barred if not proven.
They were very unpredictable but could be highly effective

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2019)

I recall that the Romans used wild boars against war Elephants, it's been ages since I read on the subject, but I believe they were set alight, as the squeeling and mad dashing of the boars terrified the elephants, causing them to stampede which in turn created confusion and considerable death among the enemy troops.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 3, 2019)

cherry blossom said:


> However, Parma ham is not made with nitrites How Parma ham is made - Saucepan Kids, which is why it is more expensive.


Does it taste like the bacon we all love?


----------



## mad_max (Jan 5, 2019)

It's a dry cured product that takes months ageing. It's not heated/cooked aka. it's a raw product. No smoking or any other flavorings can be added to the ham and still be called Parma Ham. It tastes nothing like bacon, not by a long shot.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2019)

*MAPLE BACON BOURBON CUPCAKES*

*



*​*Ingredients*



1 1/2 cup crispy bacon, crumbled, divided 
1 tablespoon bourbon 
1 box Betty Crocker™ Super Moist™ yellow cake mix 
3 eggs 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1 cup water 
4 tablespoons maple syrup
3 ounces cream cheese at room temperature
1 cup unsalted butter at room temperature 
3 1/2 cups powdered sugar, sifted


Maple Bacon Bourbon Cupcakes​After the first two ingredients its just fluff to me



















​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord have mercy, those bastards look good...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## herman1rg (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2019)

Man, bacon and bourbon...….breakfast of champions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 25, 2019)

The toppled chair makes me think someone was overcome by the idea.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2019)

That's a good sized slice of bacon...


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 25, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> View attachment 526891


Uh, I actually thought it was a bunch of slabs of meat

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 26, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> View attachment 526891


Nothing like bacon splinters in the morning. Yum!!!!!


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## herman1rg (Mar 19, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 19, 2019)

And it says "Oink".


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2019)

Bacon in 3D


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2019)

Like most women in my life, how can something so beautiful be so bad for me...………………………….

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 19, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 13, 2019)

Cure What Ails You

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2019)

I know I've posted this before.

But I'll post it again and I'm pretty sure no one's going to object...


----------



## at6 (Apr 13, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> I know I've posted this before.
> 
> But I'll post it again and I'm pretty sure no one's going to object...
> 
> View attachment 535082


Bacon on buns anyone?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Michael Hope (May 1, 2019)

I like Pork Bacon.
But there are other kinds, like in the Middle East where they do not eat Pork, like Beef Bacon and Turkey Bacon, or even chicken bacon, I do NOT recommend any other than Pork Bacon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 14, 2019)

fubar57


Also known as food-porn


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2019)

I need one of these....for reasons


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2019)

That’s dedication to the bacon!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 22, 2019)

Tuck Into These Low-Carb Bacon Weave Breakfast Tacos

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 22, 2019)

herman1rg
,

I never even thought of making bacon into a taco frame. That said, I'm one of the few European/Americans who don't like eggs much, I don't despise them, but I'm usually the type to make leftovers into breakfast.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 22, 2019)

fubar57
, They should definitely make a bacon bikini. The fact that the colors aren't too far off from skin-color would definitely help lol


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 22, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> herman1rg
> ,
> 
> I never even thought of making bacon into a taco frame. That said, I'm one of the few European/Americans who don't like eggs much, I don't despise them, but I'm usually the type to make leftovers into breakfast.


Well I'm sure you could use other fillings, maybe a a Bacon Taco filled with Bacon!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 22, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> Well I'm sure you could use other fillings, maybe a a Bacon Taco filled with Bacon!!!!


Why not just put hashed-browns in there, then top it with a little bit of maple syrup?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of the Velveeta cheese in the recipe, but I figure this forum is very bacon and cheese centric, so it should go well with at least one or both groups.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2019)

Man, I can feel my arteries hardening just looking at that!


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 25, 2019)

While not actually bacon, as I've long stated: Vegans have been looking for a substitute for bacon and might have found it
URL: Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

I've tried their sausages (curiosity), and they tasted pretty good.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2019)

There’s some curious meat free meats coming out. Still rather have the real thing...


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 28, 2019)

I always find it interesting that Vegetarian and Vegan protein products are often styled to look like Meat!!!


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2019)

Broom Hilda was great


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## MiTasol (Aug 12, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Broom Hilda was great



Still is - a new one every day at Today's Comics Online | Read Comic Strips at GoComics

I look at Broomie and Non Sequitur every day to counteract the gloom the [email protected]#$%^&*()_ po*lia*ticians of all varieties are inflicting on us. Obviously the word is derived from po (slang for toilet) liar (self explanatory) tic (blood sucking parasites) tho to lump pollies with shithouse lying bloodsucking parasites really is insulting mother natures parasites.

Non Sequitur by Wiley Miller for August 09, 2019 | GoComics.com

Non Sequitur by Wiley Miller for August 11, 2019 | GoComics.com

Non Sequitur by Wiley Miller for August 12, 2019 | GoComics.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 12, 2019)

And The Far Side. One of the best all time comic strips in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2019)

.....and Bloom County

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 13, 2019)

For all you Dog lovers out there, this is available.



(Non Toxic Bubbles For Dogs

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 13, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> I always find it interesting that Vegetarian and Vegan protein products are often styled to look like Meat!!!


Most don't have issues with the appearance or taste of meat (after all, it's hard to get off meat, dairy, and eggs): They just don't want to kill animals, and are even more dismayed by the practices displayed in factory farms (I've run across a few over the years).

Disclaimer: This page seems meant largely to be a food-porn-and-tribute-to-bacon page, not a discussion on veganism and stuff. I just thought it was an interesting development and, having tried their "sausages" they do taste pretty good.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sid327 (Sep 17, 2019)

People who have lived in Germany should know this......





.......And another popular German food known as Bauernfrühstück.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)

My wife and two daughters went to Vancouver to see RuPaul while I was in camp. It was their birthday gift to her as she loves the series, "RuPaul's Drag Races" She brought me home this little gem...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 25, 2019)

I'll get a fork........


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

I will join you and bring mayo.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2019)

Who needs a fork...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Because you have to dip the bacon in the mayo, you know ...for the taste exploding experience.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2020)

Ahhhh, camp food!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 15, 2020)

Quote from someone famous "We lost Steve Jobs, Johnny Cash and Bob Hope. So now we have no cash, no jobs, and no hope. I'm really worried something
will happen to Kevin Bacon".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Shovel operator named Farmer brings a big handful of bacon to every line-up meeting


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 16, 2020)

Whoa........


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 17, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 566962


On my way to the store for some cinnamon rolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 23, 2020)

Good news for bacon heads everywhere.

A _real _study by a credible group with real qualifications who did real testing has caused a furore of indignation from a lot of people.
This actual backed up study has found that red meat _and _processed meat has little if any effect on the chances of developing
cardiovascular disease or cancer. In other words - you knew it was good cause you could taste it so keep eating it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yep, I read about this a few months ago though the article I read came with the disclaimer, "....in moderation..."


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 29, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Yep, I read about this a few months ago though the article I read came with the disclaimer, "....in moderation..."


Of course, even water can be dangerous in excess.


----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 29, 2020)

I don't usually give much credit to studies as they can be skewed but this one has been backed up with proper testing of
claims made against red and processed meat. The other thing that presses the buzzer on these things is the high number
of nasty responses from organisations that have been pushing the meme and doing well from it, including health "groups"
who claim such research is sponsored by "big animal" or whoever when they themselves are sponsored by companies 
who sell wellness in the form of tablets, books, programs....

Yes, water can be very dangerous if you have too much.


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 31, 2020)

How hard would it be to start a diner that made their own bacon? How popular do you think it would be among people who at there? Do you think the waft factor (the smell of sizzlin bacon in the air) would draw people over?

Also, would you probably end up raiding every asian market to get enough pork-bellies to meet the demand?


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> How hard would it be to start a diner that made their own bacon? How popular do you think it would be among people who at there? Do you think the waft factor (the smell of sizzlin bacon in the air) would draw people over?
> 
> Also, would you probably end up raiding every asian market to get enough pork-bellies to meet the demand?


Do you remember Farmer Vincent and Motel Hell? He made his own Bacon and Ham.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 4, 2020)

fubar57


There is actually a compound called Coban, which if I recall has Cobalt, Barium, and Nitrogen. It is, however, acutely toxic, unlike bacon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 28, 2020)

Fellow Baconeers please find attached a link to "The Bacon Wiki"

Bacon Wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2020)

What a time to be alive....who needs flying cars. Released fourish days ago, "Snakin' Bacon"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 3, 2020)

I found this at the Paramus Mall in NJ. They have a place that basically sells cupcakes. I noticed this one, and thought of everybody here...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 19, 2020)

fubar57

View attachment 573735​Whoah! Not sure what it has to do with bacon, but by god she's hot.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2020)

That's awesome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> Whoah



I um, second that......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 19, 2020)

Munchtastic


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2020)

The missus bought this today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2020)

Yum!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't think those would stay on my face very long


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2020)

Great!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2020)

Okay, I’m a noob. What’s the deal with the “bacon award” when ya click on “like”? Is it a good rating, a derisive rating, or “let’s all go to a diner”?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2020)

The best rating ever!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The best rating ever!!!!


Thanks. I’m gonna have to give Barrett a breakfast platter for his post about Helldivers. I never thought the Japanese lookouts actually shouted “Helldivers” at Midway. 
Not quite like posting what really happened to Amelia Earhart but it did clear up something I wondered about for over 50 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 18, 2020)

There is no higher accolade here.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2020)

Bacon is the way


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2020)

Amen Brother Jim


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 19, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> Whoah


Wow!


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 19, 2020)

I am apologizing to oldcrowcv63 for having a senior moment and attributing a very insightful post of his to someone else.


----------



## MiTasol (May 7, 2020)

My brothers Corona bacon - for when you have the time on your hands and supermarket bacon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2020)

Mercy me!!!!!


----------



## herman1rg (May 8, 2020)

Bacon Mermaids


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2020)




----------



## WARSPITER (May 17, 2020)

Bacon with plats - very stylish.


----------



## Zipper730 (May 25, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> What’s the deal with the “bacon award"


It's kind of the highest rating we have on the forum. You have to keep in mind this forum is really about two things: Aviation and Bacon. While there are often disagreements about aviation, there's rarely any disagreement on bacon.


----------



## herman1rg (May 25, 2020)

There is an occasional digression into cheese, BUT NOT IN THIS THREAD!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 8, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## MiTasol (Jun 9, 2020)

be careful with that green stuff. I is likely to be mould


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 3, 2020)

Devils on horseback (stupid name but yummy). Chicken livers wrapped in bacon. I am lucky to get real smoked bacon rather than the pig in the morning bacon in the afternoon stuff they sell in supermarkets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## mad_max (Aug 4, 2020)

That sure looks tasty *

 MiTasol
. *


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2020)

Please tell me that is real, please tell me that is real.............


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 18, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Please tell me that is real, please tell me that is real.............


Act II Bacon Mac and Cheese Flavour Ready To Eat Popcorn | Walmart Canada


----------



## Elmas (Sep 20, 2020)

Bacon, Sardinian way...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 30, 2020)

Oh my my my


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2020)

Black Label Bacon - Breathable Bacon Mask​










​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2020)

Hormel is releasing bacon-scented face masks because that's just what 2020 needed - CNN


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2020)

Guess I was late with this one!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 23, 2020)

Predictably, Kevin ended up winning the contest, 

 fubar57


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 24, 2020)

And for our newer memebers, the bacon feature (which is unique among forums) is explained here:
Saw the new Post Opinion Buttons

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 24, 2020)

And if bacon becomes art, what do you call it? Art Baco

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## pbehn (Oct 28, 2020)

Too much bacon can cause memory loss known as Hamnesia by doctors.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 29, 2020)

Warning, Warning!! Bacon Porn!!


----------



## DBII (Nov 14, 2020)

Are you lost and without any direction or friends. Have you considered the alternitive to bacon?


----------



## mad_max (Nov 15, 2020)

Bacon the way I like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## DBII (Nov 18, 2020)

Just 2 miles down the road Waffel House's Bacon and Keg, Red Ale! 

Waffle House teams up with Georgia's Oconee Brewing Company to produce a beer that smells like bacon - CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2020)

My God, just when you didnt think Waffle House could get any more awesome......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 2, 2020)

The thanksgiving most people here would have wanted...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Too much bacon can cause memory loss known as Hamnesia by doctors.



Ahem, just so you know, there is no such thing as too much bacon!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2020)

Yea, the only time "too much bacon" exists is when its on somebody else's plate.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Dec 4, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Too much bacon can cause memory loss known as Hamnesia by doctors.


Nobody has ever experienced hamnesia ... so far as I recall...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 23, 2021)

Long overdue


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## WARSPITER (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't know if this has been posted before but it says it all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Mar 7, 2021)

A new way to honour bacon
Skillet of Bacon 'n' Eggs Earrings

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 4, 2021)

Time for some bacon food-porn: Due to size restrictions, I must compress these images


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 4, 2021)

Two slabs of Bourbon flavour look like the perfect appetizer to me. (I was going to say entree but that means main meal in the US instead of something eaten before the main meal like in the rest of the world)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Apr 24, 2021)

TEN-HUT!

Attention! Checkers now has a burger that features CANDIED BACON!


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 24, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Two slabs of Bourbon flavour look like the perfect appetizer to me. (I was going to say entree but that means main meal in the US instead of something eaten before the main meal like in the rest of the world)


It would make a good main course too. Dessert as well.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 24, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> TEN-HUT!
> 
> Attention! Checkers now has a burger that features CANDIED BACON!



Absolute complete and total ruination of gastronomic perfection.

Bacon is like good whiskey - it needs no contaminants and should only be diluted with equal or greater quantities of itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 26, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Ahem, just so you know, there is no such thing as too much bacon!!!



And this diet agrees




My appetizer for this morning (not from that book though) is scallops wrapped in bacon and oven baked. The hard part is limiting myself to two

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (May 26, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 294518


not gonna lie bacon is so overrated

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> not gonna lie bacon is so overrated



What? Are you a communist?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (May 26, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What? Are you a communist?


no im not a pig actually 
its really good but people over use it and it gets old


----------



## MiTasol (May 26, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> no im not a pig actually
> its really good but people over use it and it gets old



People who "over use" bacon just don't have enough different recipes (which is why it gets "old") and/or are using the water infused crap that Australian and Vietnamese supermarkets sell as bacon (or some other tasteless equivalent). My bacon comes from a country butcher who smokes it on the premises.

For their benefit I provide the following link The only ice cream recipe you’ll ever need: Bacon ice cream | Gourmand and Gourmet

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> no im not a pig actually
> its really good but people over use it and it gets old



Bacon never gets old, ever, ever, ever...


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2021)

That's because it's eaten before it can get old.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 27, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> not gonna lie bacon is so overrated


Your delivery was really good -- honestly, you almost had me fooled.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> not gonna lie bacon is so overrated

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (May 27, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> View attachment 624986


Family is love family is life
bacon is love but not life


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> Family is love family is life
> bacon is love but not life



Wrong...

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> Family is love family is life
> bacon is love but not life


Must be a ham or spam lover.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 27, 2021)

A question for the moderators

Why is it not a sin to mark a post with a new bacon use (like 627 above) with less than a bacon "like" 

Surely bacon deserves bacon

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 14, 2021)

Holy mackerel - you *can *make asparagus edible.








White Asparagus Cream Soup


White Asparagus Cream Soup : White asparagus is a very popular vegetable in Germany and other parts of Europe. When in season, it's very cheap and everyone goes bonkers for it. It's mainly served steamed and slathered in butter or hollandaise sauce, but it can be made into a so…




www.instructables.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2021)

Bacon makes everything better, but how can you not like asparagus? Grilled with olive oil, salt and pepper, or wrapped in prosciutto?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2021)

When ordered bacon, asparagus must be ordered also. In war and with diner with the wife, camouflage is essential. To through her just a little bit more of the mark ordering lettuce or some piece a ladida italian food will do just fine.
Great game plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 15, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Bacon makes everything better, but how can you not like asparagus? Grilled with olive oil, salt and pepper, or wrapped in prosciutto?


Asparagus is green. 

Foods that have gone mouldy are green.

I rest my case

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 15, 2021)

But asparagus is good with or without bacon. Now okra on the other hand is like snot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Asparagus is green.
> 
> Foods that have gone mouldy are green.
> 
> I rest my case


Bacon going moldy is also green.
Ergo bacon is a vegatable. Scientific proven. That will make a lot of folks happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 1, 2021)

This guy is obviously a city slicker

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> This guy is obviously a city slicker
> 
> View attachment 643219


Here they are

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2021)

Soft bacon.


----------



## javlin (Oct 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Soft bacon.


+1


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)

If it wasn't for my liver ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 3, 2021)

Eat around the liver and have the crispy bacon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 4, 2021)

Crunchewy for me...


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 4, 2021)

I cook the rind and the rest separately - crunchy rind (crackling) and soft meat.
YUM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 4, 2021)

Any, It's BACON!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2021)

Has to be crunchy.

Now fatback I prefer a crispy rind with the rest soft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2021)

I like crunchy bacon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2021)

In between 🤷


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2021)

Bacon cures cancer.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 23, 2021)

Too many carbs and not enough bacon
Seriously tho it looks good

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)

The absolutely certain atherosclerosis .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Too many carbs and not enough bacon
> Seriously tho it looks good


Nearest thing to "Bacon", unless you live in Jolfa, Isfahan; or Qara Kelissa, Eastern Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2021)

Bacon overload (is there such a thing) but first.....how is this humanly possible... Fear of bacon (branch of carnophobia & cibophobia). Beikonphobia - FearOf.org

From "The Fables of Aesop" by Joseph Jacobs with illustrations by Richard Heighway (1894

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2021)

This one didn't want to upload in the above post

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 649237


I have to ask, what is the lemon used for, everything or something specific?


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have to ask, what is the lemon used for, everything or something specific?


That's part of the dish. Plus tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2021)

I personally think that is why certain parts of the world have such huge problems. They don’t eat bacon…

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 25, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I personally think that is why certain parts of the world have such huge problems. They don’t eat bacon…


LOL!

But nothing can replace Kebab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 25, 2021)

Bacon Kebab anyone?

Actually to me a juicy scallop or oyster wrapped in bacon betters anything else.


----------



## javlin (Nov 25, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Bacon Kebab anyone?
> 
> Actually to me a juicy scallop or oyster wrapped in bacon betters anything else.


Brother I have been wanting an oyster po-boy for months to much rain(64" normal 95.18" thus far) in S.MS oysters are just now starting to show but expensive.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2021)

Diet Coke With Bacon! - The Fact Site


Many of us have seen the different flavours of Coca-Cola including vanilla, cherry and lime, but have you heard about Diet Coke with bacon?




www.thefactsite.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2021)

That just doesn't work for me Geo....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 28, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> That just doesn't work for me Geo....


Agree, Diet Coke is just wrong.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Indeed…


----------



## Chuck (Nov 30, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 294518


I agree 110%!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 2, 2021)

The Bacon should be bacon. The Bacon which is not a bacon, is not a bacon.

- Khomeini

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)

Lardum iacta est.

- Julius Caesar


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 2, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Lardum iacta est.
> 
> - Julius Caesar


Throw the Bacon out?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 2, 2021)

Throw it my way

Mi

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 6, 2021)

They claim vegetarians live up to nine years longer than meat-eaters.

Nine horrible, worthless, bacon-less years means it only *feels *like they live nine years longer

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

I disagree. The emaciated leaf eaters are more susceptible to whatever malady comes along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2021)

​ 
For the sundaes:


 3/4 cup heavy (whipping) cream 
 
 2 tablespoons pure maple syrup 
 
 1 pint (2 cups) maple-walnut ice cream, or more to taste 
 
 Ground cinnamon, for sprinkling 
 
 


Recipe Steps *Step 1:* *Make the candied bacon and walnuts:* Place the bacon in a cold skillet over medium heat. Cook until the fat renders and the bacon begins to brown and crisp, 6 to 8 minutes, stirring with a wooden spoon. Add the walnuts and continue cooking until the bacon and walnuts are golden brown, about 2 minutes. Do not let them burn. Drain the bacon mixture by placing it in a strainer over a heatproof bowl. Save the bacon fat for a future use, like frying potatoes.
*Step 2:* Return the bacon and walnuts to the skillet and add the 1/2 cup of maple syrup and the vinegar. Cook the bacon mixture over medium heat until it is thick and syrupy, about 3 minutes, stirring with a wooden spoon. The mixture should have a pourable consistency. Set the skillet aside and keep warm. The candied bacon can be made earlier in the day; cover the skillet and set it aside. Rewarm the candied bacon over low heat when you are ready to serve the sundaes.
*Step 3:* *Make the sundaes:* Place the cream and 2 tablespoons of maple syrup in a chilled metal bowl and, using a mixer or whisk, beat the cream until soft peaks form. Alternatively, pour the cream and maple syrup into a CO2 charger and shake well to mix, 7 or 8 times. Invert the charger and squeeze the handle to release the whipped cream. Refrigerate the maple whipped cream, covered, until serving.
*Step 4:* To assemble the sundaes, scoop the ice cream into balls and place 1 scoop in each of 4 sundae glasses or bowls. Spoon the warm candied bacon and walnuts on top. Top with the maple whipped cream and a sprinkling of cinnamon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 20, 2021)

That seems yummy!!!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2021)

I missed the rest of the show - but she (the presenter) was making some sort of mini-quiche with a bacon base - looked good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 20, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 652316
> ​
> For the sundaes:
> 
> ...


Leave out all the things my dietician says I must not eat and I have bacon with cinnamon

Sounds great so I will have to try it


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Actually to me a juicy scallop or oyster wrapped in bacon betters anything else.



Oyster Kilpatrick...









Enjoy Fresh Oysters in This Australian Recipe for Oysters Kilpatrick


Oysters Kilpatrick is a popular way to cook shucked oysters. The recipe features crispy bacon with Worcestershire sauce, butter, and balsamic vinegar.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 20, 2021)

What I was thinking of was this type of thing - this one has a scallop in the centre of each bacon wrap but you get the idea. Even works great with Bluff oysters tho I haven't seen any of them for at least 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> What I was thinking of was this type of thing - this one has a scallop in the centre of each bacon wrap but you get the idea. Even works great with Bluff oysters tho I haven't seen any of them for at least 20 years.



Hmmm, Intriguing. With scallops? mmmm...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2021)

We did something similar with Limpets but you had to beat the living bejaysus out of the Limpets first before cooking. For those who don't know what a Limpet is


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> We did something similar with Limpets but you had to beat the living bejaysus out of the Limpets first before cooking.



You eat them? We usually use them for lacerating our feet when walking on rocky shores. They sure are good at that, hence their popularity. Occasionally we like to stick them to the hulls of unsuspecting motor boats, just for fun...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 21, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Hmmm, Intriguing. With scallops? mmmm...



No - not Hmmm

YUMMMMMM

On second thoughts maybe Hmmm if you use those horrible tasteless scallops that have had the roe removed.

Also great with Oysters and Chicken livers tho not together - bugga, now I have to try that just in case it works like peanut butter with grape jelly/jam/conserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Also great with Oysters and Chicken livers tho not together



yup, with you on the yummm. You can leave the chicken livers out tho...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 21, 2021)

At a recent family get together this past weekend, my 27 year old daughter criticised my eating bacon if the mornings as bad for me. When I pointed out I still adhered to the basic four food groups, beans, bacon, lard and sugar, she nearly had a fit. She is becoming so much like her mother.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 21, 2021)

special ed said:


> At a recent family get together this past weekend, my 27 year old daughter criticised my eating bacon if the mornings as bad for me. When I pointed out I still adhered to the basic four food groups, beans, bacon, lard and sugar, she nearly had a fit. She is becoming so much like her mother.


It's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 21, 2021)

It never was

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Dec 27, 2021)

I present this thread the Bacon award, first class!





And now, for the evening's entertainment!



BTW, the singer in that commercial is Marc Martel. He's the guy whose voice they used to layer with (enhance) Freddie Mercury's vocals, and to record new tracks when they didn't have anything good enough to work with, in the "BoRhap"movie. His voice is so identical to Freddie Mercury's that he's fooled Roger Taylor on a few occasions.



Happy bacon-ing!

-Irish

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 1, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2022)

Picked these up yesterday









​They were easy to locate because the were placed next to this section

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2022)

Might I present the new Super Bacon award

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm concerned about such blatantly pornographic images being posted on this forum....I thought this place was supposed to be family-friendly. I'm shocked. SHOCKED, I tell you!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Feb 17, 2022)

In case if you're interested, it's not Red Quartz, but Rhodochrosite, aka "Meat Stone".

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 17, 2022)

bacon coloured garden furniture. Interesting but not edible


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 17, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> bacon coloured garden furniture. Interesting but not edible


Can be done by resin and cement powder. It is a good economical replacement for that pricey Gemstone.


----------



## Zipper730 (May 2, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 2, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 3, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
7 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2022)

Craft Beer Bacon Bourbon Barrel Stout Peanut Brittle


Bacon Bourbon Barrel Stout Peanut Brittle - Tennis rackets or bourbon barrels? There’s one thing bacon loves, and that’s beer. Ain’t no stout about it, this brittle’s got game. Contains No Alcohol. Made in the USA.




thewhiskeycave.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 24, 2022)

8 inch bacon burger





The fixin's (to me - leave out the bun, fry the onion and tomato, double the bacon and it will be perfect)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 27, 2022)

Multipack

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2022)

Trainee bacon .................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 28, 2022)

Buy one, take four!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2022)

I need to cook something now....again! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## cherry blossom (Sep 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 9, 2022)

BLT's suck without this wonder


A 88 pieces jigsaw puzzle from Jigidi




www.jigidi.com


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 18, 2022)

It's almost P in B season!








Pigs in blankets recipe


Pigs in blankets are too delicious to be reserved for a one-off Christmas side dish - try them as a party snack or with roast chicken for a special lunch.



www.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 18, 2022)

Real bacon on a spit and suitably dressed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## DBII (Dec 19, 2022)

100 years. Must be doing something right. Thick Cut Bacon the Wright Way | Wright® Brand Bacon


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 19, 2022)

I am lucky that my two local butchers still make real smoked bacon - not the water infused live pig in the morning and fully processed "bacon" stuff that the supermarkets sell with its white rind that shrivels up when cooked.

Yes it costs a little more (about 25%) BUT it does not shrink and it has FLAVOUR. And with two of them competing for the bacon lovers custom we are blessed. 

Wish they would do real hams as well but they both say the cost is prohibitive.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2022)

Well, it's not bacon, but...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 21, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## herman1rg (Dec 22, 2022)

Friends, I give you the Bacon Nativity scene

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2023)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Saturday at 2:19 AM)

Wow.


----------



## MiTasol (Saturday at 4:58 AM)

Even Broomie knows that bacon is a critical ingredient in food

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Saturday at 8:45 AM)

I didn't know Broomhilda was still around.


----------



## herman1rg (Saturday at 11:21 AM)

Time for a holiday at The Bacon Beach Hut

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

